# Où sont stockés les messages sur Entourage ?



## jackymorel (31 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,
j'ai un Mac mini, version 10.4.11 et j'utilise Entourage.
Jeudi soir, j'ai éteint le mac après avoir consulté mes mails. Vendredi matin, je le rallume et là, Entourage apparaît comme la première fois, non paramétré, et plus aucun message ni contact.
Après renseignements, je le redémarre en appuyant sur ALT et je reconstruit la base. Pas de résultat.
Je voudrais savoir comment faire et surtout que l'on me confirme que mes messages n'ont pas disparus à tout jamais !! Merci d'avance. Jacky


----------



## boddy (31 Mars 2008)

Les messages d'Entourage sont stockés dans ton dossier Documents - Données utilisateur Microsoft - Utilisateurs Office 2004 - Identité Principale.

Essaie de regarder dans Outils + Comptes si ton compte apparaît bien.


----------



## jackymorel (1 Avril 2008)

boddy a dit:


> Les messages d'Entourage sont stockés dans ton dossier Documents - Données utilisateur Microsoft - Utilisateurs Office 2004 - Identité Principale.
> 
> Essaie de regarder dans Outils + Comptes si ton compte apparaît bien.



Merci Boddy,
j'ai bien trouvé mais malheureusement tout est vide ! Même mon compte dans outils, avait disparu...
J'avais fait une sauvegarde en août sur un autre disque dur externe. 
Est-ce que je peux repartir de là en faisant glisser le dossier identité principale ?


----------



## boddy (1 Avril 2008)

Oui, pas de problème.


----------



## jackymorel (1 Avril 2008)

boddy a dit:


> Oui, pas de problème.



Tous les dossiers listes de messagerie font 16 ko. Mais j'ai retrouvé un dossier "bases de données de 3,56 Go" qui date de jeudi. Est-ce que mes messages y sont ? Je l'ai fait glisser mais rien n'y fait ! Au secours !


----------



## boddy (1 Avril 2008)

jackymorel a dit:


> Même mon compte dans outils, avait disparu/quote]
> 
> La première chose à faire, bien sûr, est de remettre les données dans ton compte. Après cela, as-tu essayé de nouveau d'ouvrir Entourage ?
> 
> Tu dis avoir retrouvé une "base de données"... le nom de tes données Entourage est : Identité Principale", le dossier dont tu parles ne paraît pas être celui où sont stockées tes mails, carnet d'adresses, etc...


----------



## Aliboron (1 Avril 2008)

On va reprendre un peu depuis le début : 

Toutes les données d'Entourage (messages, contacts, etc.) sont stockés dans une base de données, laquelle se trouve dans un dossier ~/Documents/Données utilisateurs Microsoft/Utilisateurs Office 2004/*Identité principale*. C'est ce dossier qu'il faut régulièrement sauvegarder. On peut éventuellement en avoir changé le nom, "Identité principale" est son nom par défaut.

Au lancement, Entourage va chercher l'identité qui lui est indiquée dans les préférences, normalement la dernière utilisée avant fermeture. S'il ne la trouve pas, il s'ouvre "comme neuf", c'est ce que tu as pu observer. Reste à comprendre pourquoi. 

Une des causes possibles, c'est d'avoir déplacé ou supprimé le dossier correspondant à l'identité en cours bien entendu. Mais c'est parfois une corruption des préférences ou encore autre chose. La première des choses à tenter dans ce cas là, c'est d'aller voir via le menu "Entourage" > "Basculer vers une identité..." si l'identité habituelle est toujours là. Souvent, cela suffit à rétablir les choses (en cas de besoin une banale suppression des préférences ou/et une réparation des autorisations complètera cette manip). 

Si cela ne suffit pas, mais que le dossier est bien à cet emplacement, cela peut être un problème de droits sur le fichier. Si, pour une raison ou une autre on n'a plus le droit d'écrire sur le fichier, c'est évidemment impossible d'ouvrir la base de données. Mais en général, on a droit à un message plus explicite.

Si le dossier n'est pas à l'emplacement voulu, il va falloir commencer par le rechercher. Une recherche sur "base de données" dans Spotlight devrait permettre de le localiser. Il faut alors récupérer le dossier complet (pas seulement le fichier "Base de données") et le remettre à sa place, puis reprendre les étapes ci-dessus.

Si le dossier est introuvable, il faut alors aller chercher dans les sauvegardes, récupérer le dossier voulu et le mettre à l'emplacement attendu, etc.



jackymorel a dit:


> Même mon compte dans outils, avait disparu...


C'est normal, tout est dans la base de données. C'était simplement un moyen de vérifier que ta base de données était bien vide, je suppose. En tout cas, cela ne fait que le confirmer, rien de plus.



jackymorel a dit:


> j'ai retrouvé un dossier "bases de données de 3,56 Go" qui date de jeudi. Est-ce que mes messages y sont ?


C'est plutôt bon signe, ça. Peux-tu préciser où tu as "retrouvé" le fichier ? Tes messages y sont certainement. Comme indiqué plus haut, il te faut glisser le dossier "Identité principale" (mais le nom peut être différent) dans ~/Documents/Données utilisateurs Microsoft/Utilisateurs Office 2004/, puis lancer Entourage et, si besoin, "Basculer vers une identité..." pour récupérer tes données...


----------



## jackymorel (1 Avril 2008)

boddy a dit:


> jackymorel a dit:
> 
> 
> > Même mon compte dans outils, avait disparu/quote]
> ...


----------



## boddy (1 Avril 2008)

Bravo


----------

